# Quitting hard drugs, getting back into exercising and taking my meds



## PurrPanther (Nov 16, 2012)

*Hi people, *

*I've been on and off hard drugs for many, many years and have made this decision many time but the longest it has lasted was around 10 months-1 year. I've just hit rock bottom after getting arrested and facing charges. Even though it wasn't related to drugs, I wasn't on them while this happened and I will probably be declared NCR, I figured doing drugs will make everything worse.:troll*

*So, I have decided to delete my dealer's numbers, I subscribed at my kickboxing gym again(It helps me to stay out of trouble) and have also decided to start taking my meds (seroquel and haldol) regularly as this happened while I was off them.:doh*

*I hope this works out. Have any of you had problems with falling in the trap of drugs or/and not taking meds...?? If yes and you succeeded in stopping, how did you maintain everything??*

* I just can't seem to be able to make my wellbeing last as my addiction problems are very bad. I'm also addicted to being off my medication because I get very very happy (which deteriorates into anger after a while) and also for the reason that I feel like an easy target for bad things to happen to me while on medication because I may not be as ''alert'' .:afr It's like when it's going well...it's going TOO well, I just have to **** it up, without thinking twice..Duuurrrrr Or I tell myself it's a reward for doing well but it just screwes up everything because I fall into a hole of pure madness. *

*Purr*

*Soooofft kitty warrmm kitty little ball of furr.....Happy kitty sleepy kitty purrr purr purr:b*


----------



## deadgirlrunning (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm assuming you're bipolar? Unfortunately I'm addicted to my meds so I can't help much. I wouldn't want to take mood stabilizers either :no


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

I used to do drugs fairly often. In the end it was mainly ecstasy about once a month maybe some speed as well. Quite a few pills but only once a month. I had heard that was kind of safe. I decided to stop because I felt like I needed to give myself every chance to recover from depression. I'm bipolar too so will probably always have episodes of that but I think it would be worse if I was doing a lot of drugs. Now I might take something occasionally but it truly is occasional. Before I used to spend the whole month looking forward to using. 

There was also a period where I used meth daily and heavily. That was bad. It took months to get back to normal. I had to stay with my grandparents in another city to keep me away from it. That helped.


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

That's really good to hear. Keep us updated.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

I'm the ***** who is addicted to weed. Call me the MasterJunk.

Time for fulltime work to clear my head. Exercise good one yeah.


----------



## PurrPanther (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for replies  I've been diagnosed with many illnesses such as schizoaffective disorder, antisocial personality behavior and many others. 
I like my meds to go to bed, I get awesome sleep I would never get without them. However, I just got to get over my fear of taking them when going to school and stuff...I know I have to because I keep getting panic attacks and not being able to go to class.

I know it doesn't seem long but I haven't touched hard drugs in about 2 weeks, which I'm proud of because my main goal was to not do them for 1 week.



Freesix88 said:


> I'm the ***** who is addicted to weed. Call me the MasterJunk.
> 
> Time for fulltime work to clear my head. Exercise good one yeah.


Hahah, I'm addicted to weed too (I don't smoke alot of it), but it lets me function amazingly...I definately don't classify it as a ''hard drug''!! I usually use it as a reward (after having a successful day at work or school) and to do my homework (helps me focus). 
Yayyyy green all the way


----------



## brandonmag (Jan 21, 2013)

Stay off !! . Best for your future.

Your just not used to it.


----------



## DamnExtr0verts (Jan 9, 2013)

PurrPanther said:


> I definately don't classify it as a ''hard drug''!! *I usually use it as a reward*


weed is ok imo, all in moderation..

at least you have enough self-_motherfkn_-awareness to make the changes, alot of people dont and just spiral till death, but you can recognize the potential within you and i respect that.. i used to be heavy on hard drugs too, and its not easy getting clean, best thing is joining the kickboxing gym, i joined taekwondo and then a gym so now i know i have to stay clean so i can train, this plus healthy nutrition = supreme success

2 weeks is so good too, gathering momentum, every day is a new day you know..


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

way to go for taking control of your lives PurrPanther & jimmythekid! Remember your goals & what they mean to you


----------



## pudderkiz (Jun 18, 2012)

Im glad you decided to quit. Drugs are never a solution, to anything. Hope you stay strong!


----------

